# Cutsom wallpaper



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

i Know im not handing out points or anything but i was wondering if someone could make me a few Wallpapers for my desktop, i want a a Andrei Arlovski one and a Ricardo Arona and last Yushin Okami Rep for who ever does it haha


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I dont have the programs to make you one on my computer but I will see if I can find you a bad ass one on a few websites I know about.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*pitbull paper*

Here's something
If you send me an email address, I can send you a bigger file. :thumbsup:


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

can anyone make me a okami one?


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow. Not even a thank you. Not even the rep that was promised. I think I'll let someone else take a shot at the others. 

Enjoy the Arlovski wallpaper.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

what i thanked you like 4 times in a pm


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Okami-Fan said:


> what i thanked you like 4 times in a pm


Then there's a faulty delivery system. I would have responded. 

Ignore previous post. :thumb02:


----------

